# ALLAN-R18 vs. 908-your honest opinion



## MihokS5 (Nov 12, 2009)

Allan,
I'd like to get more info on your honest thoughts of how the R18 compares to the 908 in terms of pure performance. Once again Audi seems to have a chosen an engine design that is putting out less HP than the French. I know there are a lot of other factors involved in how the car performs, but I worry about Peugeot running away on the straights again as well as fuel economy of the V6. 
After running at Spa and LM test day, where does the R18 realistically stand?

As a spectator it seems that Audi is always trying new innovative concepts(such as the unique engine this year), while Peugeot goes for all out power and tries to be the quickest. I'm dying to see Audi really take it to them and see the hard work pay off!!!!

Thanks Allan!
-Tommy


----------

